# Inactive Mouse



## Sam Kennedy (Sep 5, 2009)

I just got 2 fancy mice on Friday, both were guaranteed to be female(They Better Be!)
One mouse is really energetic and runs on its wheel for ages.
The other just hides and sleeps, it has taken a few steps on the wheel but is no where near as active as the other mouse.
Could it be ill/pregnant or are some mice more lazy than others?

Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi

Some mice are lazier than others, yes. However it would be a good idea to observe the mice and make sure there are no signs of illness such as ruffled or greasy looking coat, a hunched posture, audible breathing etc. If you are worried of course you need to take the mouse to a vet. It may be that they just have different personalities.

P.S. Can you please post an intro in the correct section too as this is a forum rule. Thanks!


----------

